# Problem mit Farbverlauf und "dirty look"



## ch3t4x (11. Oktober 2007)

Halli Hallo erstmal ^^
Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange Photoshopnutzer und versuche deshalb ein bisschen meine Grundlagen in Sachen Fotoeffekten aufzubessern.
Nun habe ich mich an diesem Tutorial versucht:
http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/Creating-Zombie/26315

Was bei mir allerdings nicht so ganz funktionieren will ist dieser "dirty look" via ToneMapping.
Sprich wie komm ich von disem Ausgangsbild:







zu diesem:






hab mich schon bezüglich ToneMapping informiert, allerdings habe ich ja keine Bilder utnerschiedlicher Belichtung und  Schmutzig wird das Bild dadurch iwie auch nicht.

Nunja mein zweites Problem ist der Übergang von Knochen auf Haut. Der krasse übergang sieht schon etwas unrealistisch aus. Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich helfen?

P.S. habs auch schon mit Grunge Brushes probiert, aber irgendwie will dat nich so aussehen 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus

MfG


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2007)

Bei diesem Schritt, dem Tone Mapping, wird prinzipiell der Kontrastumfang des Photos erhöht. Im Tutorial wird dafür ein Plug-In von Photomatix verwendet, dass du auch kostenlos testen kannst.

Prinzipiell kannst du aber auch mit mehreren Einstellungsebenen arbeiten (Tonwertkorrektur etc.). Besonders gut eignet sich auch der Dialog "Tiefen/Lichter" in den etwas neueren Photoshop-Versionen. Hier vielleicht ein kleiner Schubs in die richtige Richtung : http://pixelchen.net/?p=36

Zum Übergang: Hast du dich schon mit Ebenenmasken beschäftigt? Hier kannst du Transparenz sprichwörtlich einmalen und damit weiche Übergänge schaffen - einfach mal in das Handbuch gucken bzw. die Forumssuche benutzten. Da haben sich mittlerweile schon gute Tipps angesammelt. 

Philip


----------

